

We are not our code - mainguy
http://mikemainguy.blogspot.com/2014/06/we-are-not-our-code.html

======
vijayaggarwal
Good managers are able to dissociate people's ego from their work to a large
extent. However, there are situations where a decision needs to be taken with
incomplete knowledge, for example, adopting a new framework for code within
tight timelines. In such situations, if people have different opinions basis
their experience, it becomes really difficult to make the _right_ decision.

------
_random_
Sounds like an excuse for writing bad code. I work with people who deeply care
about the code quality yet somehow open to refactoring and design suggestions.
If it is worth it, it is not going anywhere: care, refactor, maintain.

